# fehler beim emergen von fritzcapi

## tripdog

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade Halyfax zu Installieren. Leider bricht der compiler mit folgendem Fehler schon beim emergen von fritzcapi ab.

kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

gcc-Version 4.1.2 

kann jemand hieraus erkennen woran das liegen kann?

thx td

```

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Fehler: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Fehler: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [e2220pc.ko] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KDIR='/usr/src/linux' LIBDIR='/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work'/var/lib/fritz all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43:

 * I give you the chance of hitting Ctrl-C and make the necessary

 * adjustments in /etc/make.conf.

 *

 * You can control the modules which are built with the variable

 * FRITZCAPI_CARDS which should contain a blank separated list

 * of a selection from the following cards:

 *    fcpci fcpcmcia fcusb fcusb2 fxusb fcclassic fcpnp fxusb_CZ e2220pc e5520pc

 *

 * Selected cards:  fcpci fcclassic fcpnp e2220pc e5520pc

 *

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KDIR='/usr/src/linux' LIBDIR='/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work'/var/lib/fritz all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## Necoro

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178974 ... zugegeben versteh ich nur die Hälfte von dem was die da reden - habs aber auch nur überflogen

----------

## tripdog

Danke für den link, aber das aukommentieren hat leider nix gebracht. Hier nochmal der komplette Fehlercode:

```

* Preparing e2220pc module

mkdir -p '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work'/var/lib/fritz

make -C '/usr/src/linux'  M=/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:85: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »driver« in Initialisierung angegeben

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:85: Warnung: geschweifte Klammern um Skalar-Initialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:85: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:87: Fehler: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:87: Fehler: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:87: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Fehler: Feldname nicht in Datensatz- oder union-Initialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Fehler: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Warnung: Elementüberschreitung in Skalarinitialisierung

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.c:88: Warnung: (nahe der Initialisierung für »usb_driver.name«)

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/main.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c: In Funktion »select_config«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c:226: Warnung: Zeigertyp passt nicht in bedingtem Ausdruck

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c: In Funktion »reset«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c:254: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 3 von »select_config« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c: In Funktion »start_closing_worker«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c:759: Warnung: Zuweisung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c: In Funktion »usb_write«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c:979: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c: In Funktion »usb_read«:

/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src/driver.c:1008: Warnung: Übergabe des Arguments 6 von »usb_fill_bulk_urb« von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work/usr/src/kernel-modules/fritzcapi/e2220pc/src] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [e2220pc.ko] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KDIR='/usr/src/linux' LIBDIR='/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work'/var/lib/fritz all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43:

 * I give you the chance of hitting Ctrl-C and make the necessary

 * adjustments in /etc/make.conf.

 *

 * You can control the modules which are built with the variable

 * FRITZCAPI_CARDS which should contain a blank separated list

 * of a selection from the following cards:

 *    fcpci fcpcmcia fcusb fcusb2 fxusb fcclassic fcpnp fxusb_CZ e2220pc e5520pc

 *

 * Selected cards:  fcpci fcclassic fcpnp e2220pc e5520pc

 *

 * ERROR: net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1334:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   linux-mod.eclass, line 518:   Called die

 *

 * Unable to make  KDIR='/usr/src/linux' LIBDIR='/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/work'/var/lib/fritz all.

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/fritzcapi-2.6.43/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

----------

## tripdog

hab das modul fcpci von hand an die richtige Stelle kopiert. Das wurde noch vor dem abbruch kompiliert.

----------

## Anarcho

 *tripdog wrote:*   

> hab das modul fcpci von hand an die richtige Stelle kopiert. Das wurde noch vor dem abbruch kompiliert.

 

Siehe anderes Posting, einfach mal mit 

```
FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci"
```

in der make.conf probieren.

----------

